# Teaching in Dubai or UAE



## Pete977 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow what a place!!! Thank you so much for providing so much good information. 

My wife and I are thinking about relocating to Dubai or UAE. My wife is a licensed teacher. (Elementary school and Spanish with 15 years of experience). I am an IT professional who works from home. So I could work anywhere in the world. We have a 3 years old child. I was wondering if anyone could advise on how difficult will be for my wife to find a teaching job? What is average salary there for teachers? Where she could look for the job? Thanks in advance.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Pete977 said:


> My wife and I are thinking about relocating to Dubai or UAE. .


Dubai is in the UAE ....... they are not two different places


----------



## Pete977 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yeah I know that.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi

Have a look here 

https://whichschooladvisor.com/guides/the-best-schools-dubai-khda

This will give you an idea of the best primary schools. I cant really help with the salary however my friends Wife is a teacher at Gems and earns around AED12000 per month plus housing and some reduction on school fees( She is young with no kids) if your child attends that school. Most of the schools have their own career sites and please stay away from any sites or ads that ask you for money in order to find work

Good Luck


----------



## Pete977 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you so much!


----------

